# Projector setup question



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I am finally looking to upgrade my tv, and it has been some time since I put any money on the video side of my rig. One option I was thinking of is front projection. Has anyone heard of not permanently installing the projector and only pulling it out for movie watching use? Would this mess up calibration?

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Greg, you should have no problems - all you need to do is to focus and adjust the zoom each time you use it.
I have a number of friends who do this, and I also started the 'sales' process with my wife by bringing home an office DLP data projector and setting it up on a small table and projecting on the wall!


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Phil M said:


> Greg, you should have no problems - all you need to do is to focus and adjust the zoom each time you use it.
> I have a number of friends who do this, and I also started the 'sales' process with my wife by bringing home an office DLP data projector and setting it up on a small table and projecting on the wall!


Thanks Phil,

That is kinda my thought process. Get wife buy in with it not being permanently installed, and then eventually find a home for it.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

She will find a home for it if you keep walking passed the beam during her favourite film :devil:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve Williamson said:


> She will find a home for it if you keep walking passed the beam during her favourite film :devil:


I like the way you think Steve :T I was also thinking about extended setup times, delaying the startup of her favorite movies..."You know sweetie, if only this projector was mounted, we could already be watching this movie" :devil:


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Just be careful not to bump the projector against anything while your moving it. I barely tapped mine while it was in its padded case against somthing and the thing broke had to send it off to Optoma.


----------

